# [verkaufe]Silent Hill-Reihe, Heroes Of Might And Magic II: Full-Fantasy-Funpack 2+1



## DonLennschi (6. November 2009)

Moin!
 Ich verkaufe hier zwei Pakete die eigentlich jeder Fan der jeweiligen Reihe besitzen muss:

  Zum einen möchte ich mein von der PC GAMES gewonnenes ultimtiv seltenes
Heroes Of Might And Magic II: Full-Fantasy-Funpack 2+1verkaufen.
  Gedacht hätte ich hierbei an 50€(es ist alles dabei und sehr gut in Schuss,die Cds sind wie frisch gepresst.

  Auch möchte ich gerne meine Silent Hill-Sammlung verkaufen:
  Silent Hill 2 Directors Cut
  Silent Hill 3
  Silent Hill 4 
  Silent Hill Origins
  Im Bundle würde ich hierfür 65 € veranschlagen
  (Hierfür bräuchte ich allerdings eine Kopie des Personalausweises)


----------



## Denis10 (6. November 2009)

*AW: [ebay] + [verkaufe]Silent Hill, HOMM,SNES,LG KU990,Larp-Schwert u.a.*

Hast du bemerkt, dass bei manchen deiner Angebote das Mindestgebot bei 1 Euro liegt und kostenloser Versand hinterlegt ist?

 Wennn du jetzt Pech hast und die Dinge für 1 Euro weg gehen hast du sogar einen Verlust gemacht.


----------



## DonLennschi (6. November 2009)

*AW: [ebay] + [verkaufe]Silent Hill, HOMM,SNES,LG KU990,Larp-Schwert u.a.*

Ja,natürlich habe ich das bemerkt.
 Nu bietet eBay keine andere Möglichkeit mehr als kostenlosen versand an.
 Davon abgesehen,gehe ich nicht davon aus,das die Sachen für nur einen Euro weggehen


----------



## DonLennschi (8. November 2009)

*AW: [ebay] + [verkaufe]Silent Hill, HOMM,SNES,LG KU990,Larp-Schwert u.a.*

*push* it!


----------



## DonLennschi (9. November 2009)

*AW: [ebay] + [verkaufe]Silent Hill, HOMM,SNES,LG KU990,Larp-Schwert u.a.*

Vorletzter *push*


----------



## DonLennschi (11. November 2009)

*AW: [ebay] + [verkaufe]Silent Hill, HOMM,SNES,LG KU990,Larp-Schwert u.a.*

Doch nicht vorletzter,da update aber *push*


----------



## DonLennschi (12. November 2009)

*AW: [ebay] + [verkaufe]Silent Hill, HOMM,SNES,LG KU990,Larp-Schwert u.a.*

Nochmal hinzugefügt sollte werden:

 Wenns einfach zu teuer ist,ich habe ne gewisse Toleranzgrenze.
 Also einfach mal n Preis vorschlagen.


----------

